# Chaos Marine and Renegade Guardsman Action Figure Customs



## soulbrother73 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello this is another custom action figure in the revoltech style , i went for a chaos marine of the Black Legion , and also a chaos renegade guardsman .


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

They are awsome plus rep to you


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

excellent idea and form but i think marine needs bigger head


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks awesome.

Couple of suggestions for bits I think look a little wrong!

1) As previously suggested - the head looks a little small.
2) The upper arms seem piddly compared to the gauntlets - any way to bulk them up a bit?
3) The shoulder pads seem to be mounted a little high and the marine's right shoulder pad (left one in the picutre if that makes sense!) seems a little small compared to the other one.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the trator Guardsmen but as mention the Marines head is on the small side, apart from that the power armour is excellent !


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They look brilliant! Though I agree on the previous suggestions for improvement.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I also have to add agreement for the above crits. Awesome work overall however.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

What they said. Nice work.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

NICE! 

But I have to agree with the other suggestions, also I'd work a little bit on the groin area it looks a bit small.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, what everyone else has said for critics. but nice job! +rep


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

same as everyone else  +rep


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes the critics is right. But man those look tough as hell!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool stuff dude. I was impressed with the Ultramarine and am even more so now.


----------

